# Columbia kickstand removal/replacement



## STUPIDILLO (Apr 19, 2011)

anyone know how to remove and replace a '50s Columbia kickstand. I am working on a 52-53 Columbia 5 star superb and need to remove the kickstand from a donor frame for the 5 star. Please HELP ME!!!! Thanks


----------



## serg (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi! Maybe it will help you

http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm


----------



## Gordon (Apr 20, 2011)

That link is for a Schwinn kickstand. I think on the Columbia you need to pry off the cap and then there is a snap ring holding things together. However, it has been a long time since I took one apart and my memory isn't the best anymore.


----------



## STRADALITE (Apr 20, 2011)

*Columbia Kickstand illustration*

After the dust cap and snap ring you need to use a punch or small screwdriver to push the pin (F-24) through the hole in the frame. This will release the kickstand.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!!! Big help form all of you.


----------



## amicomasonry (Jan 13, 2014)

*Columbia built in kick stand*

Thanks for the help. Apparently mine is a bit different. But with a drill and a tig welder,a modification will make it work,I think. My frame is missing the "Housing cup"with the slots for the cam (maybe someone cut it off). Also there is no hole in the frame for the pin. I'll have to drill one. And one more thing,There is a pin(in two pieces) on either side of what I believe is an adjustment threaded hole for a screw. Somehow I'm going to get this to work,Thanks again,Tony.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 13, 2014)

Have fun getting that pin back in!!


----------

